# Dash Vw Bus



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I just got my Dash VW buses today and I have to say, Dan's stuff just keeps getting better and better. These buses are beautiful and the kits are also really cool and look like they'll have lots of customizing possibilites.

VJ says YEA DASH VW BUSES!!! 

:thumbsup:


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Any pics?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

jeez i am still waiting on dash 55 chevy flames bodies!!

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Wes, I think there shipping together? I'll let you know in a day or 2 as my order has been shipped and I have a few of both.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

The deliveries are a little mixed up this time.Some new surprises coming.Tom Stumpf [email protected]


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I'm hoping they show up at the Beer's Superbowl Show.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

Hey guys,
If you have any questions about your orders, please send an email to [email protected]. I answer each email myself and usually the same day as I receive it.

Dan

Dash Motorsports


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

sethndaddy said:


> Wes, I think there shipping together? I'll let you know in a day or 2 as my order has been shipped and I have a few of both.


ok. i emailed lenny about it. thanks!
Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

micyou03 said:


> I'm hoping they show up at the Beer's Superbowl Show.


where is the full info about beer's superbowl? a flyer or website? i must have missed it. would appreciate it.. 

thanks
Wes


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Got my VW Buses. :woohoo: Wish I had ordered more.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

SuperBowl Sunday HOCARS SHOW
Feb 3rd
Huntington Hilton Hotel
Melville, NY
10AM - 2PM
This show has developed into the biggest HO show ever!
It is held regardless of the weather...........
-Bob


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

micyou03 said:


> I'm hoping they show up at the Beer's Superbowl Show.


Some of the items that were going to debut at the Super Bowl show came out today.Three new pup trailers.I talked to Dan and he said why wait.So here they areash Motorsports,Moon equipment and the first of two Tomhocars trailers.These are available only from [email protected]
There will be a new 55 Chevy paint that from the test shots is killer.When they are in my hands I'll put out the pictures,if I can wait.I don't know if I'll be able to hold out.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

I received the VW buses and a flamed 55 Chvy T-jet. Another great job! A bus and a 427 Cobra I ordered weren't in the shipment. There was suppose to be a note in the shipment explaining the delay in Dash receiving these two bodies, unfortunately it didn't make it in to the box. I e-mailed Dan @ Dash questioning the missing items. Within 10 minutes I received an e-mail copy of the note explaining the situation. I'm truely impressed with the quality of Dash's product and their customer service


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

What VJ said.....I love the VW Dash Vans! Fun to run....I got a speedy chassis under my pink one and it flies like crazy...oooh yeah!

Thanks Dash, Bob...zilla


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Got a couple of VW bus kits, I think Pattos has some flower decals but does anyone make dancing teddy bear decals?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

The VW vans came today along with the Flamed 55 Chevy's..........the red 55 with silver flames is breath taking guys. Go order them while you can.

thanks Dan/Lenny. nice cars


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, I'm loving the flamed 55's too. I hope he puts them out in T-jet version


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

I am unable to find any pictures of the VW bus online. Dash's website is woefully out of date....

Does anyone have a link to the bus?

Thanks!!
Fred


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

Here is a link.

http://cgi.ebay.com/DASH-AW-AFX-AUR...oryZ2619QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for the link!! 

I make decals, but I do not want to post a commercial post here. This van is begging for the hippy-dippy treatment!

Fred


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotrod65 said:


> Thanks for the link!!
> 
> I make decals, but I do not want to post a commercial post here. This van is begging for the hippy-dippy treatment!
> 
> Fred


Be careful what you wish for!!!


----------



## cagee (Apr 20, 2007)

lenny said:


> Be careful what you wish for!!!


I think I caught a glimpse of the future.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm doing one up with flower power decals I got from Patto's Place... it's like they knew this bus was coming.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

got my 55 flamed chevies and one of my vw's yesterday and they are some awesome looking stuff.The pearl red chevy with the silver flames looks great and the pearl white with the black flames with the red windows also looks great.Keep them coming Dan.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

got them today!! awesome man!! good job dan/lenny!!! 

sure wish you guys would do flames job on 69 dodge charger (not tjet-AW afx body same as dukes of hazzard) i am sure it would be a hit! 

Or can i send you my 69 dodge charger bodies and have them do the flames job on it??  i got like 25 - chargers bodies in a box! 

Wes


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

anybody got pictures of these?


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I could see some 69 chargers with flames on them!!!!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

Oooops! It's the T-Jet version but this is what it would look like:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

krazcustoms said:


> Oooops! It's the T-Jet version but this is what it would look like:


\

Looks great Kraz (as usual). I'll email you my address . :devil:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Mike,no matter what car,you are still the man.I just sent you 150.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

tomhocars said:


> Mike,no matter what car,you are still the man.I just sent you 150.



Hahaha.


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

lenny please email me a list of colors of the flame 55 chevys i dont see them on your web site and i tried to email you but your email might be down :thumbsup: my email is [email protected] thanks bob


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Ed did one up for the Hobby Talk Auction.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

why thank you kind sir, for reposting my pic, didja notice the way cool Scarecrow in the background? Had to kick Seths butt and take that one from him.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Does the VW Bus have glass in the windows? All the pics I've seen looks to have no glass (plastic).


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

mopar78 said:


> I could see some 69 chargers with flames on them!!!!


yeaaahhhhh!!!! Lenny !!! do the afx/aw/jl 69 chargers for us!!! flame jobs!!!! all you gotta copy the 69 chargers i dont think Aw wouldnt mind and do flame jobs !!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

krazcustoms said:


> Oooops! It's the T-Jet version but this is what it would look like:


aww man thats a sweet looking car!! did you do the flames? 

Wes


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

hefer said:


> Does the VW Bus have glass in the windows? All the pics I've seen looks to have no glass (plastic).


Theres glass.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

WesJY said:


> aww man thats a sweet looking car!! did you do the flames?
> 
> Wes



Thanks, and yes.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

sethndaddy said:


> why thank you kind sir, for reposting my pic, didja notice the way cool Scarecrow in the backround? Had to kick Seths butt and take that one from him.


Ha,ha....Seth sounds like a fun little monster himself. Glad he likes the Monsters and Yep that is a way cool Scarecrow.

You are welcome...went back and made picture bigger now...was small before...oooooops.

Bob...zilla


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I finally finished my Hippy Dippy waterslide decal set..... These are all sized to fit the VW Bus, but could be used on any VW bug, Dune Buggy, or whatever else you like.....

I should have the decal listed on the website tomorrow along with some pictures. BTW: Drawing those d***d bears was NOT fun!!

Take care!!

Phred


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

NICE decals!


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Hide your Granola! Here come the Hippies!!

I haven't gotten to adding this to the website yet... I should in a day or two...

Phred


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

far out, man


----------



## slotrod65 (Dec 4, 2005)

Please see the official release announcement in the 'Swap and Sell " section:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2265945#post2265945

Phred


----------

